# ROLI release new Orchestral Ensembles pack for Equator 2



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

This one seems interesting. I will definitely investigate more. For MPE lovers this may be a nice one. Not for full on mockups of course, but people with a Seaboard likely know how much fun it can be to just play stuff like this for hours… 

50 MPE patches. EUR 54

Potentially interesting for adding texture to a cue as well, or for those 1990s video game uncanny valley orchestral pieces?





_Link to ROLI product page (no affiliate link - no worries!)_


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

I now hope I can focus and (re)direct all my Synchronized Woodwinds and Spitfire Audio AR2 Iconic Strings GAS (which in turn -just reading that description on Spitfire’s website- even induced a sub-GAS to finally complete my Waves Abbey Road collection because the RS124 compressor and REDD strip are the two things still missing) by just focusing HARD on this soundpack.

So, ROLI. Please drop a two hour long walkthrough video, and a huge ass Soundcloud demo list. So maybe I can keep myself occupied with that. Thanks.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I now hope I can focus and (re)direct all my Synchronized Woodwinds and Spitfire Audio AR2 Iconic Strings GAS (which in turn -just reading that description on Spitfire’s website- even induced a sub-GAS to finally complete my Waves Abbey Road collection because the RS124 compressor and REDD strip are the two things still missing) by just focusing HARD on this soundpack.
> 
> So, ROLI. Please drop a two hour long walkthrough video, and a huge ass Soundcloud demo list. So maybe I can keep myself occupied with that. Thanks.


Bad news! I listened to the demos on the product page, because I was interested in an MPE-enabled expressive orchestral synth—like Klevgrand’s Pipa, but for orchestral instruments.

After listening to the demos, I think the strings and brass are in that ballpark—obviously not real, synthy on sustains, etc. But the woodwinds were a bit of a letdown. So now I’m back to contemplating that AAS Soundpack.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Between this one and the new AAS Analog Orchestra pack one could achieve some truly astounding cheesy video game music though… my God, those AAS reeds in combination with the ridiculously long and totally fake sounding Equator 2 low brass slides… think of the possibilities. And since I discovered I own United Plugins Royal Compressor which apparently emulates the RS124 I think I’m golden. In a mix, nobody’d even recognize I wasn’t playing the new Spitfire AR2 strings.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

Reality is over-rated.


----------



## KEM (Dec 10, 2021)

I thought Roli didn’t exist anymore??


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

Nonsense @KEM









ROLI REFORMS AS LUMINARY: WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW | ROLI


ROLI Ltd has gone into administration. A new company, Luminary, has taken over all the IP, products and assets of ROLI. However, the ROLI and LUMI brands will continue as before, including roli.com, playlumi.com, their associated social media pages and flagship products LUMI Keys, Seaboard and...



roli.com


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 10, 2021)

They might have timed this one just right. Now that the 80s synthwave fad is passing, we're now onto the 90s revival, which clearly means Uncanny Valley synthetic orchestras like the old ST:TNG soundtracks. Combine that with hands-in-the-air rave (I believe the Youngs uns call in Future Rave at the moment). It's a marriage made in...er, somewhere.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

Imma buy the pack, get out my little Seaboard, play a huge orchestral patch in all the wrong registers, shorts with a sustains patch, and melody lines with spiccati, fire up my free 8Dio Hybrid Rythms, all with my left hand, while raising my right hand way up in the air and wave it like I just don’t care and tick-tock-you-don’t-stop and rock on till the break of dawn!

And we’ll call the new genre…

*Edi-ROLI Rave Wave!*


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2021)

Patchlist:


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2021)

*From the ROLI website:*

“At a large scoring stage in Eastern Europe, a team of expert sound engineers meticulously recorded a session orchestra who specialise in film, television, and video game music. The recordings included:

A String ensemble of 18 players: three basses, three celli, four violas, and eight violins.
A Brass ensemble of 12 players: a tuba, a cimbasso, a contrabass trombone, a bass trombone, two tenor trombones, three trumpets, and three horns.
A Woodwind ensemble of 11 players: two contra bassoons, a bassoon, two bass clarinets, two clarinets, three flutes and one oboe.
Instead of seating the musicians where they would usually perform on stage, the players were arranged in order of pitch in the stereo field. This unique arrangement suits sounds destined for a keyboard or Seaboard, as the pitch and position match a grand piano (with the low instruments on the left and higher instruments on the right hand side).

Of course, such highly-detailed recordings also required top-of-the-range equipment. The sessions were recorded with over 20 microphones, including a Neumann M150 decca tree setup, DPA 4006 and Sennheiser MKH20 room mics, as well as Neumann, Schoeps, Coles and Royer close mics. These microphones were then mixed to build a luscious ensemble sound.

Once the recordings were complete, our team of https://roli.com/stories/szaban-interview (world-leading sound designers) set about transforming them into layered, expressive presets for both standard MIDI and MPE controllers.

The resulting soundpack is a triumph which lets you command an entire orchestra with simple gestures. Add classical flourishes to any track, compose whole symphonic scores, or perform on stage as a one-instrument philharmonic ensemble.”


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> So now I’m back to contemplating that AAS Soundpack.


Which is now free, if you want it!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Imma buy the pack, get out my little Seaboard, play a huge orchestral patch in all the wrong registers, shorts with a sustains patch, and melody lines with spiccati, fire up my free 8Dio Hybrid Rythms, all with my left hand, while raising my right hand way up in the air and wave it like I just don’t care and tick-tock-you-don’t-stop and rock on till the break of dawn!
> 
> And we’ll call the new genre…
> 
> *Edi-ROLI Rave Wave!*


Feeling inspired. I might have to whip-out my Akai S3000 + Sound Canvas. Get unreal!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Which is now free, if you want it!


You best believe I’ve already played through all of the presets. The bass clarinet, in particular, was tremendous.

My problem is that I have a ton of AAS sound packs, and a couple of Sessions Editions, but no top-level plugins, so I play everything out of the player…so I forget about it half the time.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 15, 2021)

I like my Roli Seaboard too and the new pack looks really tempting, but it really irks me the fact that their software needs to phone home every two weeks in order to be able to use it. So, until they change their stance, pass!


----------

